# Replacing Tesla Model S Air Suspension Compressor



## KeithRupp

Hello Tesla Community, my air suspension compressor is out, and I have a replacement from Suncore. Are there any DIY videos or instructions for doing this online anywhere? It appears straightforward, I assume I have to pull the 25 amp fuse before pulling, anything else?


----------



## KeithRupp

BTW, my Tesla is a 2012 Performance 85.


----------



## JasonF

If it has a 25 amp fuse, it's almost certainly 12 volt and won't hurt you if you just unplug it (you can confirm that via the presence of or lack of orange wiring, which would designate it high voltage).

The electric is going to be the easy part. The hard part with any compressor is removing and reattaching the air hose(s) without leaks.


----------

